# Thoughts on Shallow Sport 21 modified V



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

It looks really nice but I don't have anything valuable to say about it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Video looks pretty impressive but I would not want to be personally stuck in 3-4 seas in that thing. It looked uncomfortable just in the shots of the bay runs..


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd pass on being in 3-4 footers stuck on something less than 30' hah. Getting beat up in any boat isn't fun


----------



## mpsig13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Its a flats boat with a center console..... Physics are a bitch and so are hydrodynamics. I don't care what anyone advertises for a flats boat you will get spray and a less than perfect ride in rough seas. When you seek shallow draft you sacrifice comfort. I have owned many boats, Hells bay, Hydra sport, Pathfinder, Shipoke....to name few. The 0 deadrise transom means rough ride in chop. But if 9 times out of 10 you are running less than 2 or 3 miles then go for it. If you have to run 20 miles to get to the fishing grounds then you might need a specialized skiff (or move to florida). Either way good luck.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

mpsig13 said:


> Its a flats boat with a center console..... Physics are a bitch and so are hydrodynamics. I don't care what anyone advertises for a flats boat you will get spray and a less than perfect ride in rough seas. When you seek shallow draft you sacrifice comfort. I have owned many boats, Hells bay, Hydra sport, Pathfinder, Shipoke....to name few. The 0 deadrise transom means rough ride in chop. But if 9 times out of 10 you are running less than 2 or 3 miles then go for it. If you have to run 20 miles to get to the fishing grounds then you might need a specialized skiff (or move to florida). Either way good luck.


I've ridden in a few shallows sports, and other mod-v bay boats like Gulf Coast boats, and although Shallow Sports are well put together, capable of shallow take off, and shallow running depth, I do not consider them a comfortable ride in heavy chop or swell...they land HARD when bouncing over chop.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I've never ridden in one but they are everywhere here in Corpus. I'm sure they run shallow but they are large and I can only imagine the hull weight and what it would be like to stick one on a bar...


----------

